# приезжать vs. прибывать



## sp4rk13

Я искала в словаре "to arrive" и нашла три переводы. Я понимаю, что "приходить/прийти" отличается от "приезжать/приехать" - однако, я не понимаю когда использовать "прибывать/прибыть", рядом с которым есть сокращение: "форм."

Какая разница? Что значить "форм."?

Спасибо большое!

(PS: Существует список сокращений в Wordreference? Я не могла найти...)


----------



## Tulenikha

форм. - формально

например, 
"Президент *прибыл* с официальным визитом" 
"Ура! Маменька *приехала*!"


----------



## Maroseika

Не обязательно речь должна идти об уровне президента:

Поезд прибывает к пятой платформе. 
Офицер прибыл к месту службы.

И даже (например, в поезде):
- Когда прибываем?
- В 8.45.
То есть речь идет о точном, "официальном" времени прибытия.


----------



## sp4rk13

Спасибо, я сейчас лучше поняла! 

Список сокращений...?


----------



## Dmitry_86

These words can be synonymous with each other but therre are some collocations where we do not normally replace one word for the other. For example:

1. "Самолет прибывает в 2 часа"
2. "Пароход прибывает в полдень"
3. "Поезд прибывает с опозданием"
4. "Автобус прибывает вовремя"

In these examples the word "прибывать" is definitely correct. As regards "приезжать", it cannot be used in Examples 1 or 2 because planes and ships can only "прибывать" since they travel by air and water, respectively and we do not say that something "приезжает" in these cases. In sentences 3 and 4 it is possible to choose "приезжать" but "прибывать" sounds more formal and is often used in time-tables or additional information notes (when a transport means in going to be late, for example).

In conversational speech we mostly used "приезжать":

5."Когда я приехал в город, похода стояла отличная"
6. "Когда приедешь, обязательно позвони"
7. "Когда мы, наконец, приедем?"

Note that question 7 is abstract because it is not clear what transport you are using for getting to some place. You just ask someone when you are going to arrive. So it can be used for cars, buses, trams, planes, ships, etc.

When you are speaking about officials you also choose "приезжать". Only in newspapers, on T.V. or on the radio a presenter might say "прибывать" but this is not necessary.


----------



## sp4rk13

Thanks Dmitry! Your detailed examples really helped.


----------



## cyanista

sp4rk13 said:


> (PS: Существует список сокращений в Wordreference? Я не могла найти...)



Уважаемая sp4rk13, 

Спасибо за то, что вы обратили наше внимание на эту недоработку. В самое ближайшее время список сокращений будет доступен в словаре. 

До тех пор предлагаю вам следующий выход из положения.


----------



## sp4rk13

Уважаемая cyanista -- спасибо за список! Я рада, что мой замечание было полезное.


----------



## Ukrainito

*"приходить/прийти"* - to come walking/on foot, to step into ("Он пришёл к нам")

*"приезжать/приехать" *- to arrive (usually) in a vehicle ("Он приехал к нам" т.е. приехал на поезде, на машине, на велосипеде, на мотоцикле и т.д.)

*"прибывать/прибыть"* - means basically the same as either of the two above verbs but it's used in formal contexts. It's also used when discussing the arrival of some high-rankng visitor/politician etc. as well as in reference to a great number of people or things, goods, letters, requests etc. ("Президент Обама прибыл в Москву", "В страну прибывают сотни беженцев", "Товары прибудут в пятницу")

*P.S. *Note the idiom *"В нашем полку прибыло"* (similar to the English saying "Join the club", "You're not the only one", "Well, you're one of us now" etc).


----------



## Gajda

Ukrainito said:


> *P.S. *Note the idiom *"В нашем полку прибыло"* (similar to the English saying "Join the club", "You're not the only one", "Well, you're one of us now" etc).


Correct idiom is "Нашего полку прибыло".


----------



## LiliaGaripovaRadikovna

Прибывать - you can use this if someone came after getting an invitation to come.
Мне кажется, прибывать -значит приехать когда тебя позвали. Или когда  тебе  установили точное время твоего приезда - поезду, самолет.
"Президент прибыл с визитом"Президент не может приехать без приглашения.
" Поезд прибывает" поезд приезжает в точно установленное время. Транспорт нельзя пригласить, это не человек, но как и человеку, транспорту  ставится определённое время и место прибытия.


----------



## Rosett

Следующие значения можно найти в рекомендованных словарях:

прибывать
несов. неперех.
1. Приходить или приезжать куда-либо.
2. Быть доставленным, поступать куда-либо (о вещи).
3. Увеличиваться, прибавляться (по количеству, объему, величине и т.п.).
отт. Становиться больше в каком-либо отношении; усиливаться.
отт. Появляться в дополнение к чему-либо; добавляться.

прибывать
I несов. - прибывать, сов. - прибыть
(появляться, приходить) arrive; come
почта прибыла — the post / mail has come / arrived
II несов. - прибывать, сов. - прибыть
(увеличиваться) increase [-s], grow; (о воде) rise, swell; (о луне) wax [wæks]
••
нашего полку прибыло разг. — our numbers have grown

приезжать
I несов. неперех. Передвигаясь на чем-либо, достигать какого-либо места; прибывать.
II несов. перех. разг.
1. Приучать лошадь к езде в упряжи и под седлом; выезжать.
2. Дрессировать охотничью собаку.

приехать
сов
arrive (at, in); come [kʌm]
когда вы приехали? — when did you arrive?

приезжать
несов. - приезжать, сов. - приехать
arrive, come


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Следующие значения можно найти в рекомендованных словарях:


But it doesn't explain that interesting finding of Lilia's:
_Президент не может приехать без приглашения._​Why not "прибыть"?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> But it doesn't explain that interesting finding of Lilia's:
> _Президент не может приехать без приглашения._​Why not "прибыть"?


«Прибыть» подразумевает поездку к месту назначения.
«Приехать» подразумевает визит.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> «Прибыть» передает значение поездки к месту назначения.


Однако не всей поездки к месту, а только достижения этого места (которое может быть и не конечным назначением, а промежуточным пунктом).


----------



## Vovan

Interestingly enough, "прибыть" has something in common with the colloquially used "подъехать" (as in "Сможете подъехать к трем часам?").


> *подъехать 3.* Приехать (обычно по делу, ненадолго) (прост.). _Подъедешь завтра утром, поговорим._


The most important things about both are the time and the place - not invitations, purposes, etc.
______________


All in all, "прибыть" is mainly focused on 1. travelling relatively non-short distances and 2. places of destination (including intermediate destinations in terms of someone's final goals), and it is quite formal in style.

Normally, you don't need someone's special invitation to arrive at an airport ("прибыть"), but you often _do _need one to visit their residence.


----------

